# 뭘 알아야 진행을 하든지



## vientito

아, 그래도 제가 뭘 알아야 진행을 하든지

this portion "뭘 알아야 진행을 하든지"  has me a bit confused.  In particular, I know that "든지, 든가" are typically used to separate a list of options.  Here, this seems to be only one thing - to make advance.  Also, how do you interpret that 야 usage after 알다?  is this a short form for "야 되다"?

Do you translate this to be "what should I know to make advance?"  The ending "든지" is the most confusing ending to me since there's no list of options here to boot.  Please help me to analyse the structure of this question.


----------



## aralaral

Actually, That sentence is a shortened version of 아, 그래도 제가 뭘 알아야 진행을 하든지 (말든지 하죠).
So, It means basically "I can't do it because I know nothing about it".

And i failed to understand this part. Please make some complete sentence example to help me understand.
Also, how do you interpret that 야 usage after 알다?  is this a short form for "야 되다"?


----------



## Superhero1

1. The phrase 말든지 하죠 or (말든지) 할 것 아닌가 should be added in the sentence (It cannot be wholly omitted).

2. ~아야 is a connecting ending (slightly similar to the conjunction in English) and it represents that the former clause is of a condition for the latter clause or shows that the action linked to the ending -아야 has no effect on the consequence. (For more information, visit www.korean.go.kr, type 아야 in the 표준국어대사전 blank and see at the third link.)


----------

